

The New American Slavery: Invited to the US, Foreign Workers Find a Nightmare - brown9-2
http://www.buzzfeed.com/jessicagarrison/the-new-american-slavery-invited-to-the-us-foreign-workers-f

======
stephengillie
Wow, this is a popular story:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9943296](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9943296)
\- 4 hours ago

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9942564](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9942564)
\- 5 hours ago

